# Halloween plans ruined.



## gruesome (Dec 6, 2009)

Well all of the work i did this year was for nothing. Just found out today im deploying in 3 weeks. Love last minute scrambles. Heres looking to next year.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

So sorry Gruesome. Deployments always seem to ruin everything.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear that ..... Be careful


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Be safe!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry your plans are disrupted. Thank you for your service and Godspeed! My two oldest are both being deployed within the next three weeks as well. Just awaiting the exact dates.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Sucks to hear you're not going to be able to be there for halloween. Been there a few times. 
None of the work was for nothing. You now have us all beat on the head start for next year.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

gruesome said:


> Well all of the work i did this year was for nothing. Just found out today im deploying in 3 weeks. Love last minute scrambles. Heres looking to next year.


Thank you for your service. Your deployment is the reason we all get to celebrate this wonderful holiday. Stay safe!


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry to hear you are being deployed! Thoughts and Prayers are going with you! Try to stay safe! Thank you for your service!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your deployment. Thank you for your service to our country and be safe.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you gruesome.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for your service, my oldest son and his wife are in the service in Kodiak with our grandson will make for a rough Halloween


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank you for your service! Stay safe and keep your thoughts on what awesomeness you will unleash next Halloween.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Gruesome - Thank you for your service! The good thing is that you do have a jump start for next year's Halloween. Take a little bit of 'ween with you for the ambiance. Keep safe.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Things will be here when you get back. There is always next year and better yet, you'll have props ready to go. Many haunters take a year off so you're not alone. I have and am not ashamed of admitting it. I have many other important things in my life that keep me busy.

All the best in your tour and be safe. It's been said before but I want to give you a big thank you for serving to protect our country. It's the men and woman like you that make the USA the best country in the world to live in. Thanks for that!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you're shipping out. All of your work is just on hold. Thank you for your service and wish you a safe return


----------



## drez (Oct 19, 2012)

from one Vet to another thank you for your service. Stay safe and start planning for 2014!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for giving up your Halloween so the rest of us can live in freedom. My husband is down to 18 mo., and counting, until retirement. He's been told no more deployments since he's a short timer, but sometimes that changes, as you well know. So good luck, and keep your eye on the boards here, and live vicariously through us.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you gruesome! We hope to get updates.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Here's to next year. Keep yourself safe.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

First...thank you for your service! It takes a special person to sometimes venture into harms way, while the rest of us bask in what your provide...The Liberties and Freedom's that we all sometimes take for granted. Just remember that everyone here at HF, is with you and support you during your term of service. Our prayers go with you....God's Speed!


----------



## FastEddie33 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh No!!..Dont worry, it was not for nothing!!..You are doing something great!!
Thank you for your service!!..You should be proud!!
At least you have a head start for next year!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I hope you stay safe.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

We will be thinking of you and all who serv so that we can do crazy Halloween stuff! Words are not enough to convey just what you guys and girls do means to us. May you deployment be safe ans swift and come up with some crazy ideas for next year. If you need any electronics help please do not hesitate to contact me.


----------



## Manon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for your service to our country.

Manon


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your missing Halloween. But as many others have already said, thank you for your service!


----------



## scarynoyes (Sep 6, 2011)

Gruesome be safe and Halloween and we will be looking forward to seeing you next year.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Good luck and a VERY BIG THANKS for all you do!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Gruesome, thanks for serving our country.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear you're getting deployed before Halloween. Stay safe.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't say it any better than all of our friends here already have, but I most sincerely thank you for your service and genuinely pray that you are soon back home safe and sound. Special hugs to your family as well!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

A Haunting salute to you my friend, may a piece of Halloween live in your heart and keep you safe until you return. Next year you can tear it up all the more.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear. My bro in law is in the Air Force. Be safe my friend . Come back soon to Haunt another day! Thanks for your service! God Bless!


----------

